# CDEO Certification



## thelton (May 30, 2017)

This is a question for those who have taken and passed the CDEO exam.  Would you please share the sources/materials you used to study for this certification?  I want to take advantage of the half price exam but the study guide/training course keeps getting pushed back and I don't want to take a 5+ hour test "cold turkey" so to speak.  Thank you!


----------



## thelton (Jun 1, 2017)

Anyone???


----------



## sconnell08 (Mar 14, 2018)

Are you still interested in learning about the study materials for this exam and how I prepared for it? If so, send me a message or reply to this post and I will be more than happy to discuss it with you. Best wishes in your studies.


----------



## svernon1983@gmail.com (May 13, 2018)

*CDEO prep*

Hello there. I am interested in learning what you did to prepare for the CDEO. I am a CPC (took the exam last year), I took the CDEO online course and practice exams but I missed it by 10 points. I test again in a month and have been studying the CPMA study guide as I didn't feel the online CDEO course prepared me at all. The practice exams however are very reflective of the real exam, in my opinion.


----------



## bonitagarcia (May 13, 2018)

*MSG for CDEO*



sconnell08 said:


> Are you still interested in learning about the study materials for this exam and how I prepared for it? If so, send me a message or reply to this post and I will be more than happy to discuss it with you. Best wishes in your studies.


Hello I'd be interested in what you used to study for the exam. I know there is a course but can't really afford to fork over that kind of money.  Still waiting for the non existing study guide.  So any help would be appreciated. 
Bonita Garcia
Bonita.garcia14@yahoo.com


----------



## carolhodge (May 14, 2018)

It is a really tough exam.  I did pass it the first time, but barely....I think they really need to get a study guide for this exam....I did the online course and printed off the materials that went with it and went back through the harder sections of the online course a second time.


----------



## twizzle (May 14, 2018)

*CDEO exam*



bonitagarcia said:


> Hello I'd be interested in what you used to study for the exam. I know there is a course but can't really afford to fork over that kind of money.  Still waiting for the non existing study guide.  So any help would be appreciated.
> Bonita Garcia
> Bonita.garcia14@yahoo.com



AAPC are not planning on making a study guide available for the CDEO for some strange reason. Perhaps if enough people requested it they would consider it.

There's clearly a need, more so if the online course is not of a high enough quality. I really don't understand why they created a certification but can't provide sufficient resources to help people grasp the concepts and successfully pass the exam. 

I'm going to take the exam some time this year because my company is purchasing the package for the course, online exams, and the test but I'm wondering if the course itself is worth the money.


----------



## jtb57chevy (Jun 25, 2018)

sconnell08 said:


> Are you still interested in learning about the study materials for this exam and how I prepared for it? If so, send me a message or reply to this post and I will be more than happy to discuss it with you. Best wishes in your studies.



Hi Schuyler,

If you are still willing to share, I would appreciate more information about how you prepared for the CDEO, including the reference you used, if you found it helpful.  

Thank you!

Terri Blevins


----------



## twizzle (Jun 25, 2018)

*CDEO exam*



carolhodge said:


> It is a really tough exam.  I did pass it the first time, but barely....I think they really need to get a study guide for this exam....I did the online course and printed off the materials that went with it and went back through the harder sections of the online course a second time.



Hi Carol...which sections did you consider to be the harder ones of the online course?


----------



## carolhodge (Jun 26, 2018)

For me, I reviewed the topics that I was least familiar with.  For example, I mainly code cardiology, so I didn't focus on it as much as I did others.  Some chapters seemed brief and I didn't feel really covered all they should.  For those I tried to particularly brush up on the guidelines in the ICD 10 for the particular section...I used a lot of high lights and wrote a bunch of notes in my books.  Good luck.


----------



## deniseherndon@icloud.com (Jul 24, 2018)

*CDEO exam/course*

This course is very insufficient to prepare you for the exam. There was a lot of material on the exam that they didn’t cover. Also, there are a lot of errors, misspellings, and contradictions in the course. The first certification exam that I took had an erroneous question/answer on it. I’m extremely frustrated with AAPC over this.


----------



## carolhodge (Jul 25, 2018)

*CDEO Exam*

I agree the course didn't cover a lot that was on the exam.  I also had an error on one of the questions on my exam. I wrote a comment about it in the comment section of the exam.  I don't think AAPC should have offered this certification until they were prepared to provide the study materials that would cover the questions on the exam.

Carol Hodge, CPC, CDEO, CCC, CEMC


----------



## nkroche (Mar 11, 2020)

Hello, I'm wondering if anyone has any guidance to provide on studying for the CDEO.  The study guide that I had received in 2018 was not helpful.  Any advice would be appreciated!!! Thanks


----------



## ny2scgirl (Jun 26, 2020)

nkroche said:


> Hello, I'm wondering if anyone has any guidance to provide on studying for the CDEO.  The study guide that I had received in 2018 was not helpful.  Any advice would be appreciated!!! Thanks


I have taken the exam three times already. I agree some advice is needed on this certification exam.


----------



## non_ee (Jul 6, 2020)

ny2scgirl said:


> I have taken the exam three times already. I agree some advice is needed on this certification exam.


 I have taken 3 times and it is very tough.. I'm considering retaking after 2021 changes are started.. Anyone know when the study guide for that will come out?


----------



## eswaranpandiyaraj (Oct 25, 2022)

sconnell08 said:


> Are you still interested in learning about the study materials for this exam and how I prepared for it? If so, send me a message or reply to this post and I will be more than happy to discuss it with you. Best wishes in your studies.


Hi , This is Eswaran pandiyaraj from India, I am interesting to take CDEO exam, Can you guide me to prepare the Exam .


----------



## jbhuju (Oct 31, 2022)

sconnell08 said:


> Are you still interested in learning about the study materials for this exam and how I prepared for it? If so, send me a message or reply to this post and I will be more than happy to discuss it with you. Best wishes in your studies.


i am interested to get this certification too. could you please send me some information and some study materials on how to pass this exam. my email is hi_junu@hotmail.com
thank you so much


----------



## Acocoa (Oct 31, 2022)

There are now study guides for the CDEO exam. Yay!


----------



## sedwin0318 (Nov 2, 2022)

sconnell08 said:


> Are you still interested in learning about the study materials for this exam and how I prepared for it? If so, send me a message or reply to this post and I will be more than happy to discuss it with you. Best wishes in your studies.


yes please my exam is in December  2022 
sedwin0318@gmail.com


----------

